# Best place to get 'T' track



## ssnvet

I've got three shop projects cooking that require extruded aluminum T track….. Same type stuff available at Rockler.

I'm also interested in the profile that has the measuring tape slot for use with a stop block on a fence.

I just can't bring myself to pay $30 for one 4' piece.


----------



## madts

You and me both. That stuff is way to expensive


----------



## waho6o9

I might add make sure you can use normal 5/16 or 1/4 bolts for jig making as well. That proprietary nonsense is a bit much.

http://www.eagleamerica.com/prod_detail_list/miter_track_t-track


----------



## hhhopks

Me three.


----------



## DamnYankee

The best prices I've found is Hartville Tools at hartvilletool.com


----------



## HorizontalMike

I buy from 80/20 INC.. Their 1in T-track is superb and reasonable.









http://www.8020.net/T-Slot-1.asp


----------



## bondogaposis

This is the cheapest I've found. http://www.ttrackusa.com/


----------



## MrRon

I found McMaster-Carr to have the best prices; example: 48" T-track for 1/4" bolt- $11.55. You have to pay S&H, but you also have to with any other companies.


----------



## DavidBethune

*Cheapest T-Track* = Use a *Keyhole Router Bit* in your Router.. I do it all the time and it's awesome.
Make your own in PLYWOOD or Acrylic, then cut your track to whatever width you want and glue it into your project. If your project is already made out of PLYWOOD, just cut the slots right where you want them. If you want a WIDER slot than 1 pass makes, just move it over a fraction & make another pass…


----------



## ssnvet

I've considered that David….

The Rockler bit I've seen, only cuts the slot…. you first have to make a pass with a 3/8" bit.

The bit you show, looks like it does it all in one pass.

Have you used that bit? If so do you rout tha slot first with a straight bit? or do you hog it all out in one pass?


----------



## ssnvet

Do you have a McMaster p/n Ron…

I've been jon their site a couple times and all I'm seeing is the four sided stuff that is used to build machine frames.


----------



## rdjack21

It looks like this bit T-Slot Bits


----------



## Bobsboxes

I like to wait untill Rockler has it on sale as a kit, I think there is one 4' piece and a bunch of hardware for 14.99. Been a couple years since I bought some, but it has worked for everything I needed. As for a great deal, just let me buy it first and then it is sure to be on internet the next day for half of what I payed. Thanks, Bob


----------



## peterbb

That CMT bit looks excessively huge.

Lee Valley has some for 1/4-20 T-bolts that are much smaller:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=51233&cat=1,46168,46176


----------



## gfadvm

I have a similar router bit that doesn't have the cutters on the shaft. I cut a 1/4" dado on the table saw and then rout the t track. This method uses the dado to guide the cut so you don't have to use a jig or straight edge.


----------



## DavidBethune

The bit is called a* "KEYHOLE ROUTER BIT"* not a T-Slot Bit.
and yes it cuts the groove all in 1 pass.
Here's 1 at Home Depot
Here's more at WOODCRAFT

If you just do a GOOGLE search for "buy keyhole router bit" you'll find lots of links..


----------



## mr_rick

The Key Hole router bit is not designed for cutting T-slots. You can use it and it works but its sloppy. "Peterbb" is correct. The T-slot bit from Lee Valley is the way to go. I have one and its awesome. Again..look at it at http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=51233&cat=1,46168,46176


----------



## raydawg

This looks like an old thread, but I found this link to highland went track. No idea if this is any good but, it looks okay.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/36t-slottrack.aspx


----------



## r33tc0w

check out outwaterplastics.com - these guys have almost Everything under the sun


----------



## FlushTrimBit

I bought some of this track from Orange and have been happy with it.

https://www.amazon.com/T-Track-PLUS-Hex-Bolts-Knobs/dp/B00NX5KXLU/


----------



## DLK

You can buy aluminum inserts for router cut T-slats from MCLS and of course the bit to cut them.

Not exactly the same as T-slots, but interesting I thought.

Form their advertisement:

Save 14% with 10 Pack!
48" long. Design and make your own slat wall exactly the way you want it for a fraction of the price of buying it. First, cut the grooves for the slats in your material using a 3/8" straight bit and our Slat Wall bit. Next, insert the sturdy Extruded Aluminum Insert to reinforce your slat wall so it can handle heavier items.
4 Pack 48" Extruded Aluminum Inserts
#9890…..........................................$34.95 
10 Pack 48" Extruded Aluminum Inserts
Save 14% with the 10 Pack!
#9891…....................................$74.95

They also sell a t-slot bit on the same page.

In general I buy all my special router bits from MCLS. Good reliable speedy service.


----------



## SBD

Picked up some 4' lengths of Orange aluminum T-track on amazon for $15/ea with free shipping - there's deals to be had out there. Not sure i trust a routed T slot in plywood to hold out against heavy tightening, but then again, maybe that's a function of the grade I plywood I tend to use for jigs…


----------



## simonov

The routed T-tracks are intriguing, but if I were to do it I would route T-tracks in hardwood rails, then glue the rails into slots in the plywood or whatever the table is made of.

It would look nice, too.


----------



## Carloz

> I ve got three shop projects cooking that require extruded aluminum T track….. Same type stuff available at Rockler.
> 
> I m also interested in the profile that has the measuring tape slot for use with a stop block on a fence.
> 
> I just can t bring myself to pay $30 for one 4 piece.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Rocker has it on sale from time to time. I recently bough several 4' for $12 each or so.


----------



## oldnovice

I get mine from Peachtree Woodworkers Supply ( ~$20.00 for 48") and I believe they sell through Amazon too!


----------



## jimintx

I'm happy to find this thread, so good for me that it resurfaced.

In the quote below, is that a reference to Rockler track, or is it some other proprietary track seller?



> I might add make sure you can use normal 5/16 or 1/4 bolts for jig making as well. That proprietary nonsense is a bit much.
> 
> http://www.eagleamerica.com/prod_detail_list/miter_track_t-track
> - waho6o9


.


----------



## KevinL

I get it from either McMaster or from 80/20 on their eBay store. They sell shorts from other orders that way.

Love all the 80/20/products. I got to meet the founder once at the IMTS in Chicago. As a tool maker I have used it to build everything from machine bases, safety enclosures, material handling, to gages and everything in between.


----------



## tool_junkie

I find Orange Aluminum T Track to be the cheapest.

http://orangealuminum.com/t-slot-framing-systems-and-tracks/t-track.html


----------



## mummykicks

Incra is cheaper I think. I've spent way too much on rocker T track (got it on sale though).


----------



## jacksdvds

Orangealuminum.com $8.54 48" stick





 another idea!


----------



## oldnovice

I like the *different* styles/sizes of T track avaiable from Peachtree Woodworkers Supply and their are very good too.


----------

